# breech presentation



## coder32 (Oct 20, 2011)

What the difference between 669.6x and the other breech codes?


----------



## ajs (Oct 20, 2011)

The 669 code is an indication of a complication during labor and/or delivery.  The other breech codes in the 652 series are indicating a breech presentation found prior to labor and delivery.


----------



## coder32 (Oct 20, 2011)

*thanks*

that was super helpful!!!


----------



## Sridharank123 (Jan 2, 2013)

can u explain breech presentation from which week of gestational age, we have to consider as complication?


----------



## bonnyr (Jan 7, 2013)

I would code it as a complication when the provider confirms it with ultra-sound as the dx for the U/S and a problem visit outside the global if a separate visits was done to discuss this condition and a plan of care.  If confirmed at an ROB visit you would only code the U/S. 

My understanding is that:
If at delivery she is still breech and the version is not successful the baby will be delivered in breech position.  If  forceps or suction is used at the time of delivery, you would bill the 669.6+.  

If the baby is successfully rotated  at a version prior to delivery, use 652.1+.  If the breech position is not known until the baby presents something other than the head, and no additional procedures are used to deliver the baby, use 652.2+.


----------

